# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  MP3 pleijeris

## cakars

Sveiciens visiem,

tā kā šajā forumā paštaisīti MP3 pleijeri vēl nav manīti, domāju jāpalielās ar savu pēdējo veidojumu   ::  

[attachment=0:eb9hv3oq]PICT0009.JPG[/attachment:eb9hv3oq]
[attachment=1:eb9hv3oq]PICT0006.JPG[/attachment:eb9hv3oq]

Atvainojos, ka bildes tādas nekādas. Diemžēl nav sakarīga fotoaparāta pa rokai. 

Aparāta pamatā ir SD karte, PIC18f4550 smadzenes un VS1011 mp3 dekoderis ( http://www.vlsi.fi ). Darbības princips samērā vienkāršs - kontrolieris sameklē uz SD kartes mp3 failu un sūta to pa tiešo dekoderim, kura izejā pa tiešo var pieslēgt austiņas. Ir poga nākamajai/iepriekšējai dziesmai, klusāk/ skaļāk un pāriet uz nākamo mapi. 
Dati uz/no SD kartes un arī uz/no dekodera tiek sūtīti caur SPI protokolu. 
Atmiņas kartei jābūt formatētai ar FAT32 failu sistēmu. Vēlams ar pēc iespējas lielāku klasteru lielumu, jo tad nav tik bieži FAT tabulā nākamais faila klasteris jāmeklē. Savādāk atskaņojot 320 kbs mp3 failus ir dzirdams maziņš pārrāvums mūzikā, kad kontrolieris pātrauc sūtīt datus un lasa nākamo FAT tabulas sektoru. 
Viss kods ir rakstīts C valodā ar Microchip C18 kompilatoru. Microchip piedāvā arī gatavas SD kartes un FAT32 bibliotēkas. Ar pirmo piegājienu nesanāca tās piedabūt pie dzīvības, un tāpēc nolēmu rakstīt visu pats no nulles. Savas kļūdas atrast vieglāk nekā saprast citu rakstītu kodu. 
Tagadējais kods aizņem 7kb no 32 uz PIC18F4550 pieejamās programmas atmiņas, tā kā vieta uzlabojumiem vēl ir pietiekoši.
Lietas, kas šobrīd vēl netiek atbalstītas, bet ir ieplānotas:
1. Garo failu vārdu atbalsts. Šobrīd uz LCD ekrāna rāda tik DOSa vecos 8.3 formāta nosaukumus, t.i. 8 simboli + 3 simboli paplašinājumam;
2. Mape mapē atbalsts. Šobrīd pleijeris spēlē tikai root mapi un mapes tajā;
3. TAGu atbalsts mp3 failiem;

Kad tas būs paveikts, tad būs jāsāk domāt par iespiedplates veidošanu. Alfanumerisko LCD domāts aizstāt ar Siemens S65 LCD, jo tas arī esot samērā vienkārši caur SPI rakstāms. 
Principilā shēmas diemžēl nav ko parādīt, jo viss tapis izstrādes gaitā pa tiešo uz ar vadiņiem spraužamās demo plates. Tiesa shēma neko diži neatšķiras no dekodera datu lapā uzrādītās shēmas.

Barošana šobrīd ir 3 AA baterijas, jo LCD vajag 4 līdz 5 voltus. Pics un dekoderis barojas no lineāra 3.3V regulatora. Nākotnei ieplānota ir viena AAA baterija un kāds step up regulators.

Kad taisišu plati, varbūt pāriešu arī uz jaunāko VS1053 dekoderi. Tas arī OGG, AAC, FLAC utt. atbalsta.

Nu tā, laikam visu būsu izstāstījis, kas uz sirds.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu kruti, kruti. Pats jau arii kadreiz gribeeju taisiit mp3 atskanjotaaju, bet par cik man programmeejamaa mikroelektronika ir svesa lieta un nekad taa iisti arii nav intereseejusi....

----------


## JDat

Ander zahe! Pamēģini optimizēt lai nav pārrāvumu skaņai. Domāju ka tas ir svarīgi mp3 spēlētājam. Malacis!

----------


## marizo

Interesants projekts. Piesakos uz vērotājiem (ar cerību, ka stāstam būs turpinājums)!
Par to pārtraukumu atskaņojot - ir idejas, kas pie vainas un kā labojams?
Cenas ziņā jau grūti konkurēt ar gatavu _ķīnieti_, bet kā ar skanējuma kvalitāti? Jo arī vienu un to pašu mp3 var atskaņot dažādi.

Kādreiz pētīju DIY pleijeru ar cietajiem diskiem konstrukcijas, bet nav drosmes ķerties kam tādam klāt, jo nav ticības, ka spētu novest līdz galam to lietu. Jā, nu nav jau nekāda mistika šādās shēmās, būtiskākā daļa šķiet ir tieši programma.

----------


## cakars

> Ander zahe! Pamēģini optimizēt lai nav pārrāvumu skaņai. Domāju ka tas ir svarīgi mp3 spēlētājam. Malacis!


 Ja SD karte ir formatēta ar 32kb klastera lielumu, tad tikai ik pa katriem 4 Mb ir jāielasa jauns FAT tabulas sektors. Tam aiziet apmēram 70 mikrosekundes laika. Mazu klišķi dzird tikai 320 kbs mp3 failiem. Būs jāmēģina pacelt SPI frekvence, kad lasa FAT datus, jo šobrīd SPI darbojas ar 6 MHz, jo dekoderis ātrāk neatbalsta. SD karte laikam ar 20 MHz atbalsta.

----------


## JDat

Palasi http://elm-chan.org. Neskatoties ka viņam ir uz AVR, domāju, ka vari paņemt kādu no viņa idejām lai neraustās.

----------


## cakars

Par skanējumu varu tikt teikt, ka skan labi. Ja grib objektīvu vērtējumu, tad jāskatās dekodera DAC parametri. Kādi tie ir lētam ķīnietim, nav ne jausmas.

Unless otherwise noted: AVDD=2.5..3.6V, DVDD=2.3..3.6V, TA=-40..+85±C, XTALI=12..13MHz,
internal Clock Doubler active. DAC tested with 1307.894 Hz full-scale output sinewave, measurement
bandwidth 20..20000 Hz, analog output load: LEFT to GBUF 30­, RIGHT to GBUF 30­.

Parameter Symbol Min Typ Max Unit
DAC Resolution 18 bits
Total Harmonic Distortion THD 0.1 0.2 %
Dynamic Range (DAC unmuted, A-weighted) IDR 90 dB
S/N Ratio (full scale signal) SNR 70 85 dB
Interchannel Isolation (Cross Talk) 50 75 dB
Interchannel Isolation (Cross Talk), with GBUF 40 dB
Interchannel Gain Mismatch -0.5 0.5 dB
Frequency Response -0.1 0.1 dB
Full Scale Output Voltage (Peak-to-peak) 1.4 1.6 2.0 Vpp
Deviation from Linear Phase 5 ±
Analog Output Load Resistance AOLR 16 30 ­
Analog Output Load Capacitance 100 pF

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Šķiet, šāds rīks taisīts pašapliecināšanās nolūkos. Manuprāt, projektēšanas/izgatavošanas izmaksas ir lielākas par, piem., iPod cenu. Tad tam rīkam jābūt stipri labākam par Apple produktu. Man gan grūti par tiem spriest - savā dzīvē mp3 formātu nelietoju; man tas liekas nebaudāms arī bez klikšķiem.  Nopirku Dual SIM telefonu ar šādu pleijeri "uz borta" (bez tāda nebija pieejams), bet teju 2 gadu laikā ne reizi nav uznākusi vēlēšanās to lietot. Nu, bet vēlme darboties un kaut ko salodēt jau vienmēr ir apsveicama.

----------


## JDat

Fuņtik! Kā man patīk forum lapsu saukt, šajā dīvainajā vārdā!  ::  Kaut reizi esi bijis hansabankā lielajā rimi (alfa, mols, origo, utt)? Tur fonā skan mūzika. Daudz kur griežas uz šiem http://www.id-al.com/home/index.php. Itkā labi, bet... dārgi maksā. Retos gadījumos arī mēdz sajukt prātā. Kas iekšā? PIC16 vai PIC18 precīzāk ciparus neatceros. Tad SD-karte,CompactFlash vai HDD. Micronas MP3 dekderis un viss. Saprotu, ka ir kaprīzie, kuriem principā nepatīk MP3, bet tāpēc jau šis projekts nav slikts. Ķīnas kabatas aparātus neizkonkurēs, bet audio industrijā, arī tādam var būt pielietojums, jo tā ir ļoti fleksibila sistēma, ja pieejami source kodi un ne visur vajag hi-end skanējumu. Dzīvē var noderēt. Protams konkrētais projekts ir pašapliecināšanās, bet projekts ir pietiekoši sarežģīts, lai novērtētu.

----------


## marizo

Tīri MP3 atskaņotājs no SD kartes, protams, nav nekas inovatīvs. 
Bet cakars uzbūvēs divus tādus, pieliks klāt RX/TX un viņam būs rācijas  (ir arī koderi/dekoderi tam ražotājam). Pieliks atskaņošanu pēc GPS koordinātēm - būs audiogids.

----------


## JDat

Neiebraucu: 


> Bet cakars uzbūvēs divus tādus, pieliks klāt RX/TX un viņam būs rācijas  (ir arī koderi/dekoderi tam ražotājam).


 Pastāsti sīkāk to ideju par rācijām.

----------


## marizo

Ar to es vairāk gribēju teikt, ka vajag izdomu, lai uzveidotu kaut ko unikālu. Šāda atskaņotāja izveide manuprāt vērtējama ar lielu + zīmi no zināšanu uzkrāšanas viedokļa, bet ne kā kaut kas revolucionārs. Tu jau arī ieliki linku ID-AL - tagad apskatījos, tur arī ir tas pieminētais audiogids pēc GPS. 
Paskaties VLSI evaluationboards, tur ir dažādas izmantošanas iespējas. 
Par konkrēto rāciju ideju- pagrābu no VLSI Internet radio presentation 3. lpp..

----------


## JDat

Par id-al un GPS skaidrs. Audio Gids, Tramvaja pieturas nosaucējs utt. Bet par rāciju gan neiebraucu. Pasātāsti ideju. Digitālas rācijas, kur pa ēteru sūta MP3 veidā sakompresētu skaņu, uzbūvēšana?

----------


## marizo

Ideja - skaņu nokompresējam uz mp3 (vai kā tajā internetradio.pdf - uz ogg, lai vajadzīgs mazāks datu pārraides ātrums), pārraidam pa radio kanālu, uztveram, dekodējam. Kaut vai bals pārraide caur Wi-Fi/Internetu.
Vnk ienāca prātā kaut kas, ar ko es gribētu paspēlēties.

----------


## JDat

nu jā, laba ideja. offtopikam, esmu spēlējies ar http://www.barix.com instreamer un estreamer aparātiem. interesants rotaļlietas, tikai dārgas. MP3 spēlē/raksta uz USB flash bez bēdām, labi spēlē MP3 radiostacijas no interneta, var uzrakstīt savu custom softu ar BASIC dialektu. Tikai dārgi tie aprāti.

----------


## cakars

Sveiki,

pēc pāris slinkiem mēnešiem uznāca atkal luste savu mp3 pleijeri uzlabot. Ienāca galvā doma, ka jāmēģina skārienjūtīgs ekrāns uztaisīt. Tā nu ķēros klāt un sameklēju sekojošu LCD ar touchscreenu - SDT024TFT-TS http://www.displaytech-us.com/products/tftmodules.php . 2.4 collas diagonāle, 240x320 izšķirtspēja, 18bpp un četru vadu rezistīvs touchscreens. LCD apgaismojumam izvēlējos TPS61041 draiveri no TI - http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folder.../tps61041.html . Vienkāršākai touchscreena vadībai atradu ADS7846 kontrolieri, arī no TI - http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folder...t/ads7846.html . Iepriekš izmantoto PIC18F4550 nomainīju ar uz PICKIT3 debugera demo plates esošo PIC18F45K20. Pēdējam arī takts frekvence lielāka, t.i. 16 MHz, iepriekšējo 12 MHz vietā. Līdz ar to arī datus no SD kartes var atrāk nolasīt. 

Visu saliekot kopā sanāca kaut kas šāds:
[attachment=4:2x5pfdsy]mp3.JPG[/attachment:2x5pfdsy]

Ekrāns: kreisajā apakšējā stūrī redzams LCD apgaismojuma draiveris, labajā  - touchscreena kontrolieris
[attachment=3:2x5pfdsy]lcd2.JPG[/attachment:2x5pfdsy]

[attachment=2:2x5pfdsy]lcd1.JPG[/attachment:2x5pfdsy]

VS1011 mp3 dekoderis:
[attachment=1:2x5pfdsy]vs1011.JPG[/attachment:2x5pfdsy]

PIC18F45k20:
[attachment=0:2x5pfdsy]PIC18F45k20.JPG[/attachment:2x5pfdsy]


Viss darbojas un ar touchscreenu var regulēt skaļumu, dziesmas turpu šurpu pārslēgt un nomainīt mapi.

Nākotnes plāni:
jātaisa beidzot sakarīga iespiedplate. Ar tiem SMD korpusiem tādus prototipus būvēt nav joka lieta ::  LCD ekrānam ir 45 0,2mm plati kontakti ar 0,3mm atstarpi  ::  Zem mikroskopa izdevās pielodēt 0,15mm vara vadiņus  ::  Bez īsajiem :: 
Uz plates ieplānotas sekojošas izmaiņas:
PIC18F45k20 nomainīt ar PIC18F67K22. Pirmajam izbeidzās pieejamie pini. Tagad izmantoti visi 40 pieejamie. Daži vēl pietrūkst, piemēram, apgaismojuma regulēšana ar PWM utt. Nāks klāt SST25VF064C 64MBit virknes flash atmiņa. Tagad ekrānā redzamā bilde ir saglabāta uz SD kartes. Vēlāk ieplānots visu dizainu, ikonas utt. uz flash atmiņas saglabāt. VS1011 mp3 dekoderis tiks nomainīts ar jaunāko brāli VS1053. Tad būs arī wma, flac, aac un ogg atbalsts. Barots viss tiks no kāda mobilā Li-Ion akkumulatora. Akumulatora lādēšanai sameklēju LTC5883, kurš gan lādē no USB gan reizē būs DC-DC pārveidotājs barošanas spriegumam - http://www.linear.com/pc/productDeta...7,C1775,P80752 . Vietas ekonomijai SD karte tiks aizstāta ar MicroSD karti. Ieplānots visu dabūt uz 8x6 cm plates. Tas tad laikam arī viss. 

Par izmaksām:
pats dārgākais līdz šim bija LCD - 18Ls.
ADS7846 - bezmaksas paraugi.
TPS61041 - bezmaksas paraugi.
PIC18F67K22 - bezmaksas paraugi.
SST25VF064C - bezmaksas paraugi.
LTC5883 - bezmaksas paraugi. 
VS1053 - bezmakas nedabūju, bet 5 pa viena cenu dabūju gan :: 
Kondieri un pretestības jau pa rokai parasti ir. 

Kad plate būs gatava padošu atkal ziņu. Korpuss gan jau ar neizpaliks.

----------


## Athlons

::  prieks par tevi, ka pac ar kko būvē...  :: 

salīdzinot ar šito, mani darbi ir pagājušais gadsimts..  ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Sveiki,
> 
> pēc pāris slinkiem mēnešiem uznāca atkal luste savu mp3 pleijeri uzlabot.


 Tu esi reāls NAZIS! Noliecu lodāmuru tavā priekšā. Pārējie turpina apskaust!

----------


## kaspich

es ieteiktu nevis apskaust, bet ieveerot, ka gandriiz visus komponentus choms ir dabuujis
BEZ MAKSAS. par to - zhetons.
jaunaakajiem izstraadaajumiem parasti ir iespeeja izmantot bezmaksas samplu iegaadi.
otra lieta - cilveeks nevis tupa kaut ko kopee, bet izmanto jaunaakos chipus, veido savu produktu.
tas ir way to go! visu cienju!

----------


## JDat

Jā, elektronika kā hobijs nav lēts prieks. Tas ka pasūtīja pa vleti. Nu jā. Nez man sirdsapziņa neļautu tā darīt...
Protams ka tas ir stilīgi. Sevišķi IPhonē ērā. Bet...
Parasa daudz laika. Var atļauties tikai sev un hobijam, nevis priekš uzbūvēšanas lai iedotu attālam čomam kā gatavu iekārtu.

Enīvei, labs darbs.

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, elektronika kā hobijs nav lēts prieks. Tas ka pasūtīja pa vleti. Nu jā. Nez man sirdsapziņa neļautu tā darīt...
> Protams ka tas ir stilīgi. Sevišķi IPhonē ērā. Bet...
> Parasa daudz laika. Var atļauties tikai sev un hobijam, nevis priekš uzbūvēšanas lai iedotu attālam čomam kā gatavu iekārtu.
> 
> Enīvei, labs darbs.


 
pag, pag, kaapeec sirdsapzinja?

razhotaaji speciaali to paredz kaa opciju:
lai apguutu jaunos produktus, paarliecinatos par veiktspeeju;
lai izstraadaatu prototipus.

tas ir LJOTI pareizi, ka taa dariija.
ir virkne razhotaaju, kas paardod [pa tiesho] savu produkciju ar MOQ=500..5000. un ko tad dariisi? pirksi 500gab. IGBT? nee tachu. 10gab. kaa sampli [ok, kaut pa naudu].

par hobiju/pelniishanu. jo ilgaak lietotaajs saglabaas interesi par izstraadi, jo nopietnaaks liimenis buus. to noveelu. stanceeshanassaakums ir izaugsmes beigas. diemzheel..

----------


## JDat

Varbūt ne sirdsapziņa, bet...
Sūtīšanas lietas. Nez. Tikai vienreiz vai divreiz esmu sūtījis samplus.

Dažam interese saglabājas ilgi (autors, athlons) Citiem pēc laika noplok un vairs neatgriežas, kā piemēram man. Rezultātā kaudze ar iesāktiem projektiem. :]

----------


## osscar

ir labs  ::   izstrādājums !

----------


## cakars

Sveiciens visiem,

paldies par labajām atsauksēm. Vienmēr patīkami labus vārdus par padarīto dzirdēt  ::  Šodien galvā līdz galam izdomāju kā strādās ieslēgšana/izslēgšana. Bija domāts ar RC ķēdi uzlādēt Enable ieeju DC/DC pārveidotājam, lai sistēmu ieslēgtu. Lai ar to pašu pogu visu arī izslēgtu domāju ar citu RC ķēdi (lielāku RC konstanti) uzlādēt pnp tranzistora bāzi. Kad vajadzīgais līmenis sasniegts tranzistors tiktu ieslēgts un to piefiksētu mikrokontrolieris. Kad visi vajadzīgie dati saglabāti, mikrokontrolieris DC/DC pārveidotāja Enable ieeju izslēgtu. Viss paliktu izslēgts, kamēr poga atkal tiktu nospiesta utt. Bet kā jau vienmēr mikroshēmu ražotāji vienmēr ko līdzīgu jau ir izgudrojuši. Tā nu nonācu pie http://www.linear.com/pc/productDeta...4,C1783,P27972 . Shēma strādā tieši tā kā biju izdomājis, tik viss jau vienā korpusā  ::

----------


## cakars

Sveciens,

nu tā, laikam visu, ko iepriekš biju aprakstījis, esmu arī paveicis. Principiālajā shēmā tomēr pāris kļūdas iezagās. Līdz ar to, protams, arī uz iespiedplates. Pāris pullup ar pulldown pretestībām sajaucu. Nācās ar vadiņiem izpalīdzēties. Galvenais, ka darbojas. Bildēs redzamais akumulators ir no Apple Ipod Nano 4. Plates izmēri ir 6x8 cm. Ja no tomēr kaut kad saņemšos un izlabošu visas kļūdas, varbūt arī jaunas plates pasūtīšu. Tad varētu arī mēģināt vēl mazāku visu dabūt. Lielāko plates daļu jau tas LCD ekrāns aizņem. Tad ar būs jāsāk par korpusu domāt  ::  Tagad jāpiestrādā pie lietotāju saskarsnes. Ekrāna fona bilde jau ir uz atmiņas mikrenes saglabāta, vairs nav no SD kartes jālasa. Jāsaglabā tagad kā atsevišķas ikonas, lai play var ar pauzi nomainīt utt. 

Kamēr es te pats projektējos un programmējos, citi tikko ar gandrīz tādu pašu risinājumu sāka naudu pelnīt  ::  Mana platei tik ir pluss, ka varu pa taisno caur USB akkumulatoru ladēt.

http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/v...pic18fj-board/

Bildes studijā.

[attachment=5:1x91lq11]Mp3_PCB2.JPG[/attachment:1x91lq11]

[attachment=3:1x91lq11]Mp3_front2.JPG[/attachment:1x91lq11]

[attachment=4:1x91lq11]Mp3_back1.JPG[/attachment:1x91lq11]

[attachment=2:1x91lq11]Mp3_side11.JPG[/attachment:1x91lq11]

[attachment=1:1x91lq11]Mp3_side21.JPG[/attachment:1x91lq11]

[attachment=0:1x91lq11]Mp3_on2.JPG[/attachment:1x91lq11]

----------


## kaspich

vnk bez komentaariem! super!

----------


## Vikings

Pa skaisto! Respect!

----------


## cakars

Aizmirsu vienu info. Svars, bez austiņām, ir 47g!

----------


## Delfins

Megalabs. 
Bet vai tad mp3 pleyerim vajadzīgs tik liels ekrāns?
Šis jau tā ka vairāk uz PDA velk  ::   Tik OS jauzraksta vai kādu pielāgo  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Bildēs liels izskatās. Tas jau tikai 2.4" ekrāniņš. No 3x5cm displeja PDA nesanāks  ::

----------


## Delfins

PS: Man liekas ja pagriež ekrānu landscape, tad pogas varēs vienā rindā + dziesmas nosaukumam arī būs vairāk vietas.

----------


## cakars

> Bildēs liels izskatās. Tas jau tikai 2.4" ekrāniņš. No 3x5cm displeja PDA nesanāks


 4x5cm!  :: 

Nākotnē moš nomainīs ar šito. http://www.watterott.com/de/MI0283QT-2
2.8 collas, aizņemtu gandrīz visu plates virsmu, līdzīgi kā tai visualtft.com lapā. Tiem ar plates izmēri tieši 8x6cm

----------


## cakars

> PS: Man liekas ja pagriež ekrānu landscape, tad pogas varēs vienā rindā + dziesmas nosaukumam arī būs vairāk vietas.


 
Jau mēģināju, bet pagrieztu viņu neērti vienā rokā turēt.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Skaisti!

----------


## Jurkins

Te nu komentāri ir lieki. Būtu mums vairāk šādu jauniešu.

----------


## GTC

Apsveicami! Malacis! Vēlu projektu novest līdz galam, ar visu korpusu, noformējumu, iepakojumu, vikala plauktiem!   ::  

G.

----------


## habitbraker

> Sveciens,
> 
> nu tā, laikam visu, ko iepriekš biju aprakstījis, esmu arī paveicis. Principiālajā shēmā tomēr pāris kļūdas iezagās. Līdz ar to, protams, arī uz iespiedplates. Pāris pullup ar pulldown pretestībām sajaucu. Nācās ar vadiņiem izpalīdzēties. Galvenais, ka darbojas. Bildēs redzamais akumulators ir no Apple Ipod Nano 4. Plates izmēri ir 6x8 cm. Ja no tomēr kaut kad saņemšos un izlabošu visas kļūdas, varbūt arī jaunas plates pasūtīšu. Tad varētu arī mēģināt vēl mazāku visu dabūt. Lielāko plates daļu jau tas LCD ekrāns aizņem. Tad ar būs jāsāk par korpusu domāt  Tagad jāpiestrādā pie lietotāju saskarsnes. Ekrāna fona bilde jau ir uz atmiņas mikrenes saglabāta, vairs nav no SD kartes jālasa. Jāsaglabā tagad kā atsevišķas ikonas, lai play var ar pauzi nomainīt utt. 
> 
> Kamēr es te pats projektējos un programmējos, citi tikko ar gandrīz tādu pašu risinājumu sāka naudu pelnīt  Mana platei tik ir pluss, ka varu pa taisno caur USB akkumulatoru ladēt.
> 
> http://www.mikroe.com/eng/products/v...pic18fj-board/
> 
> Bildes studijā.
> ...


 Kur var pasuutiit, lai tev uztaisa un salodee plati? Un cik tas apmeeram izmaksaa? <10 eksemplaariem? Tur tie detalju rullji jaapeerk?

----------


## cakars

Sveiki,

paldies par interesi. Iespiedplates es pasūtīju www.elektorpcbservice.com Trīs gabali maksāja, ja pareizi atceros, ap 50 eiro. Lodēju visu pats. Cik maksā un kur var jau salodētas plates pasūtīt nezinu ieteikt. Neesmu nekad vēl tā darījis. Cik no citiem cilvēkiem esmu dzirdējis, var lodētājam arī pats savas detaļas aizsūtīt. Tad tik laikam kaut kas jāpiemaksā, ja detaļas nav ruļļos. Pats detaļas jau pārsvarā kā bezmaksas paraugus dabūju. 3-5 gab. no katras mikrenes dabūju. No mouser, farnell vai digikey visam vajadzētu būt iegūstamam.
Eagle shēmu un plati varu aizsūtīt, ja ir interese. Tik pašreizējajā versijā vēl ir tās pāris iepriekš minētās kļūdas.

Projekts vēl dzīvo. Pēdējā laikā tik daudz laika nesanāca veltīt. Pārsvarā pie C koda piestrādāju. Tagad ir saraksts ar mapēm, dziesmām tajās utt.
Korpuss arī līdz gada beigām iecerēts. Tad varbūt arī jaunu plati bez kļūdām uztaisīšu.

----------


## habitbraker

Skaidrs, Paldies par linku.
Vienkaarshi, liekas baigaa chakareeshanaas ar roku tos siikos korpusinjus lodeet, taapeec jautaaju 

Nee, nee savu darbu nesuuti, Ja man vajadzeetu mp3playeri, nopirktu gatavu, bet ja gribeetu taisiit no 0, domaatu pats  :: 
Katraa zinjaa - interesee nobeigums

----------


## Zigis

Rādiotehnikā Imantā, kur PCB var pasūtīt ir lodēšanas automāts. Pats vēl neesmu izmantojis, bet runāju ar veci, labāk protams, ja detaļas ir lentē, bet ja nav, viņš pats lipina lentā.

----------

